# And the winner is....



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

Ok,
I held out till Bimmerfest to see the cars/colors in person. I've never seen so many E46 Ms in one place! And a lot of M5s too!

So, my choice for the color on my E46 M3 is.......

Topaz Blue!

I know, quite a shock but it really stood out to me. It's very cool that it looks different in different light (shade -vs- bright sun)

I was set on either Imola or Steel Grey but after seeing them "live" Topaz won me over.

If I wasn't so tired I'd run down to the dealer today and put the cash down.

That will happen this week!
Doug


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

WooHooo!!!

Excellent choice!


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

I thought you would agree...  great pic!


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

*So, here's the stats:*

2003 E46 M3 (1 year wait list)
Topaz Blue
Black Leather
Premium Package
Bi-Xenons
SMG II Tranny


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: So, here's the stats:*



in_d_haus said:


> *2003 E46 M3 (1 year wait list)
> Topaz Blue
> Black Leather
> Premium Package
> ...


haus--make sure you also get the width-adjustable seatbacks w/lumbar support; this is NOT included in the Premium Package!


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: Re: So, here's the stats:*



atyclb said:


> *
> 
> haus--make sure you also get the width-adjustable seatbacks w/lumbar support; this is NOT included in the Premium Package! *


I thought it was...THANKS!!!!!!


----------



## porkyzilla (Apr 18, 2002)

you give up to easy, i call around sure you can find a 3 month wait for msrp, no shit, i did, call every dealer within 400 miles your bound to find one.


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2002)

in_d_haus said:


> *Ok,
> I held out till Bimmerfest to see the cars/colors in person. I've never seen so many E46 Ms in one place! And a lot of M5s too!
> 
> So, my choice for the color on my E46 M3 is.......
> ...


I don't know. I think I'd have to go with Imola 

Nice meeting you by the way!


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

Hi Pix,
Nice to chat with you guys too! The Topaz really impressed me, yes I love the Imola but I've got a red car and going to another red car seems like a duplication.

Maybe it's the fact that I followed Vince from LA to SB staring at Topaz all the way up...


----------



## ggman (Apr 23, 2002)

*and the winner is*

:tsk: blue!!!!!
hell. black, jet black is the only color for a m3.
When one rolls up behind you , you know your in for it. and when it passes you, you know you just got it. Blue is like " LOOK AT ME I'm IN A LITTLE M3 GOING DOWN THE HIGHWAYEEEE ". But black (OR EVEN RED SOMETIMES ) realy puts the fear of god in some folks and lesser autos give way.


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: and the winner is*



ggman said:


> *:tsk: blue!!!!!
> hell. black, jet black is the only color for a m3.
> When one rolls up behind you , you know your in for it. and when it passes you, you know you just got it. Blue is like " LOOK AT ME I'm IN A LITTLE M3 GOING DOWN THE HIGHWAYEEEE ". But black (OR EVEN RED SOMETIMES ) realy puts the fear of god in some folks and lesser autos give way. *


I'll agree, Black with Imola would be the ultimate badass... BUT I'm too OCD to wash, clay, polish, and wax it to keep it looking that good for the years I intend to own it.


----------

